# Sticky  Archived TAG Heuer Catalogs



## calibre 11

Hi,

I have uploaded the first batch of TAG Heuer catalogs that I have stretching back to 1986. I'll be adding to the archive over the next few weeks as I scan the others that I have, but you can check out what is already done here:

*TAG Heuer Catalogs | Calibre 11*










The plug-in is not 100% stable, but that will improve that over time.

A special thanks to many on the WUS TAG Heuer community who sent in their catalogues to be scanned- especially David (dmr33) and Eeeb- thanks Guys!

David


----------



## enricodepaoli

What an amazing resource, David. I think you already have all that I have, but I'll double check. Anyways, please let me know your scanning format / dimensions. If I find anything I have that I did not see you posted, I'll forward to you.


----------



## Eeeb

enricodepaoli said:


> What an amazing resource, David. I think you already have all that I have, but I'll double check. Anyways, please let me know your scanning format / dimensions. If I find anything I have that I did not see you posted, I'll forward to you.


Well, you got all mine that you needed! 

David, great work AGAIN!!! The .au and .nz domains seem to have a disproportionate number of real WISes!!


----------



## sneakertinker

Wow!...Great job...

What I wouldn't give for a re-release of the 980.013 and 980.031 Divers models...I'd actually trade everything I own for a brand new version of those two models...Update them with an automatic movement and I'm all in...


----------



## calibre 11

Thanks Gents,

There's probably another dozen or so to come...just need to find time in front of the scanner.

David


----------



## funkey

Thanks David for providing such an amazing resource - much appreciated.


----------



## Dr_Gonzo

I just added a handful of pieces wo my wish list....


----------



## omegagmt

I wish I could read the text on this page. I hoping the model I purchased is the larger full size. The model I purchased is 959.706G.


----------



## omegagmt

Wow. When I pasted the page on the reply, it made the page larger. Nevermind.


----------



## calibre 11

Yes, the Plug-in changes the size of the image to fit within your screen size. If you click on the Green diagonal arrow, it will increase to full size.

Cheers


----------



## Entega

What a great thing to share, this is a fantastic resource to share with everyone. I just wanted to bell in to say thanks, as this really is very handy to have the ability to look through.


----------



## Bahoomba

A great resource; well done and thanks.


----------



## calibre 11

New updates:
-2008/9
-2009/10
-2010/11

http://www.calibre11.com/tag-heuer-catalogues/

Cheers


----------



## deskdiver

Yes, thanks for creating and sharing a useful resource!


----------



## calibre 11

Three new updates:

*1. 1986 TAG Heuer Formula 1*
Formula 1- 1986 catalog | TAG Heuer Catalogs










*2. 1987 TAG Heuer S/el
*S el Launch- 1987 Catalog | TAG Heuer Catalogue










*3. 1997 Heuer Monaco Re-edition
*Monaco Re-edition- 1997 | TAG Heuer Catalogue










Enjoy

dc


----------



## Eeeb

The F1 catalog ... is it from the introduction year? I have that yellow one!!


----------



## calibre 11

Eeeb said:


> The F1 catalog ... is it from the introduction year? I have that yellow one!!


Sure is Eeeb- series 1.

Dc


----------



## calibre 11

New Update
*1986 Time for Action catalogue
*1986 Catalogue- Time for Action | TAG Heuer Catalogues


----------



## enricodepaoli

DC is possibly the most important and complete "post TAG" information gatherer of all time. All my respect !


----------



## calibre 11

Thanks Enrico- appreciated!


----------



## Lemper

calibre 11 said:


> Three new updates:
> 
> *1. 1986 TAG Heuer Formula 1*
> Formula 1- 1986 catalog | TAG Heuer Catalogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. 1987 TAG Heuer S/el
> *S el Launch- 1987 Catalog | TAG Heuer Catalogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. 1997 Heuer Monaco Re-edition
> *Monaco Re-edition- 1997 | TAG Heuer Catalogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> dc


The second one stands out really nicely.


----------



## calibre 11

New update:
*2012/ 2013 Catalogue
*2012/ 2013- Catalogue | TAG Heuer Watch Catalogues


----------



## calibre 11

Latest update is a rare one...never seen this one before...

*1990 Chronographs
*
TAG Heuer Catalogs | Archive of TAG Heuer Catalogs 1984-2013


----------



## Eeeb

Nice find. The LWO-283 was still going strong in 1990. And the ETA analog-digital was available.

Many of these are still available, swimming in the 'Bay. I have caught a few but prefer the Heuer branded models.


----------



## calibre 11

New update:
*2000 Catalogue
*2000- Catalogue | TAG Heuer Watch Catalogues


----------



## calibre 11

New update:
*2013/ 2014 Catalogue
*2013/ 2014- Catalogue | TAG Heuer Watch Catalogues


----------



## calibre 11

New update:
*2014/ 2015 Catalogue
*2014/ 2015- Catalogue | TAG Heuer Watch Catalogues


----------



## calibre 11

Latest update- 2015 Motor Racing catalogue

2015 Motor Racing Catalogue | TAG Heuer Watch Catalogues


----------



## calibre 11

Here's something really special- a rare SLR Calibre 36 Catalogue...signed by Michael Schumacher

TAG Heuer Catalogs | Archive of TAG Heuer Catalogs 1984-2014


----------



## calibre 11

New 2015/ 16 Catalogue added

2015/ 2016- Catalogue | TAG Heuer Watch Catalogues


----------



## calibre 11

It's taken 4 1/2 years, but today the 100th Catalogue was loaded- most years from 1960-2016 are now online

catalogues | Calibre 11


----------



## Ingrancar

Nice really helpfull


----------



## calibre 11

A couple of new ones uploaded- let's take it back to 1997:

*TAG Heuer 6000 Chronograph*










*Kirium Chronograph*









*S/el Chronograph*


----------



## tyreman

Lots of Info here
Thank-you


----------



## calibre 11

It's been a while since I've updated here, but there are now 140 Catalogues online, with new additions including vintage catalogs from 1979 and a stack of price lists, ranging from 1984 through to the latest 2020 prices.

Scroll down the page here to see the full set. And if anyone reading this has a catalogue that you don't see, I'd love to hear from you






Catalogues







www.calibre11.com


----------



## cfw

calibre 11 said:


> It's been a while since I've updated here, but there are now 140 Catalogues online, with new additions including vintage catalogs from 1979 and a stack of price lists, ranging from 1984 through to the latest 2020 prices.
> 
> Scroll down the page here to see the full set. And if anyone reading this has a catalogue that you don't see, I'd love to hear from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalogues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.calibre11.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15520919


Do u have a price list for the 1991 catalog?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dol

Hi Calibre11 site owners, I can no longer access the catalogues. The title page never turns..  Is it only for me?


----------



## rockdc

dol said:


> Hi Calibre11 site owners, I can no longer access the catalogues. The title page never turns..  Is it only for me?


Me neither. Steve T


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

All gone I'm afraid. Rumour is that they will appear on TAGHeuer.com at some point, but I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## Jim Dollares

Is there anyone who is a moderator in this forum? There is some old **** that should be cleaned up, other places referencing the long dead c11 website too, like on the top of the forum page.

I also often wonder why the front page has 200 pinned threads, of which most are very very seldom even used?


----------



## kothor

TAGs catalog page is a joke. Is there a way to upload the catalogs here, so that they won't get lost?


----------



## Jim Dollares

kothor said:


> TAGs catalog page is a joke. Is there a way to upload the catalogs here, so that they won't get lost?


As always I refer to the number one ultimate mega source for all things TAG Heuer, link below to the catalogue page on the TAG Heuer Enthusiast Blog:

Catalogues 

Robert copied all catalogues before C11 shut down, and I wouldn't be surprised if some extras were added from his personal gigantic collection of catalogues which he scanned.


----------

